

Acquisitions: Pulling Back the Covers - ryan
http://blog.500startups.com/2010/10/07/acquisitions-pulling-back-the-covers-part-1/

======
wealthyox
On Acquisitions: Focus on the personal decision of the entrepreneur. +1

